# Heated seats VCDS problem



## Vanu (Oct 2, 2016)

Hi, while back I found some errors while scanning, never got the time to get into it. The heated seats are working fine, but these would pop in the log from time to time, could it lead to a battery drain and why are there such errors? Do I need to change the whole climate control unit? Thanks in advance.

Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: None
Control Module Part Number: 8J0 820 043 S HW: 8J0 820 043 S
Component and/or Version: J255 Klima 1 Zone 0050
Software Coding: 1572868
Work Shop Code: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 36763A87D84788B2F57C80D-8062
2 Faults Found:

01853 - Heated Seat; Left Front (Z45) 
007 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100111
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 3
Reset counter: 53
Mileage: 116675 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2017.03.16
Time: 07:50:45

Freeze Frame:
Temperature: 13.0°C

01854 - Heated Seat; Front Right (Z46) 
007 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100111
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 53
Mileage: 116819 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2017.03.20
Time: 09:56:42

Freeze Frame:
Temperature: 6.0°C


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Check this post from the Ross-Tech website on understanding what the fault codes mean...

http://forums.ross-tech.com/showthread. ... fault-code


----------



## Vanu (Oct 2, 2016)

I understand what the error code means, I'm asking what might be the cause in case anyone has had a similar problem. It's probably a fuse or bad wiring somewhere, will check and report.


----------



## Vanu (Oct 2, 2016)

I fiddled with the coding settings today and saw that heated seats installed was not checked in central electronics module. So I checked it and this popped up:

Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 8P0-907-279-23-H.lbl
Control Module Part Number: 8P0 907 279 H HW: 8P0 907 279 H
Component and/or Version: Bordnetz-SG H46 1802
Software Coding: A9828E8280141C0003180000180000000009EE075A250802
Work Shop Code: WSC 01236 785 00200
Additional Info: 8J1955119 Wischer AU354 H05 0060 
VCID: 4292929F848F251249F40CD-8016

1 Fault Found:
02092 - Enabling Heated Seat 
009 - Open or Short to Ground
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101001
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 191
Mileage: 126751 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2017.10.25
Time: 02:16:00

Freeze Frame:
ON
Voltage: 12.00 V
OFF
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF

Now what might that be?! Checked the fuse, seems alright, should I try and replace it anyway?

p.s: Found that this should be unchecked by default, so back to basics. Heating is working so I'll just leave it to rest. [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Just out of curiosity, did you turn on the seat heaters and then run a scan at each setting? Would be interesting to see if the VCDS report was any different.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I seem to remember seeing that option uncheck on mine (has heated seats from factory). I left it be, it must be a module shared with another car or similar


----------



## ldhxvs (Aug 18, 2016)

Have you checked the wiring? Unplug and replug it back in.


----------



## hmsganges (Jun 22, 2015)

Vanu said:


> Hi, while back I found some errors while scanning, never got the time to get into it. The heated seats are working fine, but these would pop in the log from time to time, could it lead to a battery drain and why are there such errors? Do I need to change the whole climate control unit? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: None
> Control Module Part Number: 8J0 820 043 S HW: 8J0 820 043 S
> ...


I have the same issue but both seats won't heat up. Z45 & Z46. Fuse is fine, wiring fine so don't know where to go with it now


----------



## Pukmeister (Dec 27, 2017)

hmsganges said:


> I have the same issue but both seats won't heat up. Z45 & Z46. Fuse is fine, wiring fine so don't know where to go with it now


Can you probe the wiring with a multimeter to check for volts? Perhaps there is no power being fed to the seats, or a bad return path ? Or maybe no power feed to the module itself?

On sensitive circuits controlled by electronic modules I have pushed sewing pins into the feed and return wires to allow a meter check for volts present when modules energised.


----------



## hmsganges (Jun 22, 2015)

Pukmeister said:


> hmsganges said:
> 
> 
> > I have the same issue but both seats won't heat up. Z45 & Z46. Fuse is fine, wiring fine so don't know where to go with it now
> ...


Doesn't seem to be any power to either seat heater, odd though as the 3 lights work okay on the seat, heat setting but nothing happens. i'm wondering if there's a control unit that's duff, cables look like they head off somewhere under the steering wheel near to the lights switch.


----------



## hmsganges (Jun 22, 2015)

Pukmeister said:


> hmsganges said:
> 
> 
> > I have the same issue but both seats won't heat up. Z45 & Z46. Fuse is fine, wiring fine so don't know where to go with it now
> ...


Doesn't seem to be any power to either seat heater, odd though as the 3 lights work okay on the seat, heat setting but nothing happens. i'm wondering if there's a control unit that's duff, cables look like they head off somewhere under the steering wheel near to the lights switch.


----------

